# Suitable pleco for nano?



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm not sure is a 3 gallon would be suitable because the size of the tank may be too small for it to turn around with ease or swim very far and as I have read, they get as large as 6 inches. An otocinclus would do fine in a 3 gallon but still quite small only reaching 1.5-2 inches and it will eat algae like a machine, very nice for planted tanks. But a oto can be quite boring at times and sometimes hard to find in a heavily planted tank but it is a catfish and it is suitable for a nano. there is a nano fish list stickied at the top of the threads where you can find many suitable fish for a nano tank. you could put in an oto and one other small fish if you wanted.


----------



## ll Ash ll (Jul 19, 2007)

hey, thanks for the advice  ive browsed through the thread lol the latin names overwhelm me at times lol anyway ill check it out now, thanks again 

ll Ash ll


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

with otos try and keep more than one theyre a shoaling fish just like corydoras


----------



## ll Ash ll (Jul 19, 2007)

awesome ill keep that in mind


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Hi*

Hi i have seen three posts by you so far about nano fish. So here is a link to where you can find a nnano fish list here on our forum.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/31095-nanofish-list-v1-0-a.html


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

> I got my eye set on a whip-tailed cat fish, would this be ok as it only grows to 4.7inches


If you are talking about a Farlowella, one could manage in a 3gal tank. keep in mind Farlowellas are both rasper's and bottom feeders. their long thin bodies may disturb fine shallow rooted plants as they forage the gravel for food. IMHO you are much better off simply getting 2 ottocinclus, and/or 4 pygmy corys if you can find them. The Farlowella will only be especially useful if you have a lot of light exposed driftwood in your tank.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I think the only sucker mouth fish I would keep in a 3g is Otocinclus....bottomfeeder wise maybe a little group of dwarf cories.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

id love some dwarf cories but theyre nia on impossible to find over here. same goes for otocinclus but at least these are common in pets at home. like i said in your angels post if your certain you only want one fish dp or a betta could be your only options


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

i would go with an oto, farlos are the clumsiest fish i've seen, and mine are at 5" now.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

If you like catfish that resemble synodontis sp, check out Ereithes conta (Hara maesotensis), 1.6", or Hara jerdoni, 1.2". I've always wanted H.jerdoni, to me they resemble "midget" whiptails or banjo cats with wings. I hear they prefer live or frozen food (aka high animal protein diet), so the bio-load would be higher than otocinclus. I believe they're omnivorous, though, some profiles state carnivorous but I've read about them or other genus eating algae wafers and shelled peas. Typical catfish diet, bottom feeding trash sweepers.


----------

